# pt145 .45 acp mellinium pro clip falls out



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

like the title says my clip falls out upon shooting, i cant get 10 rounds down range without the mag popping out, now keep in mind im 6'5 230 pounds i have huge hands i think i just need a larger frame hand cannon any other thoughts?

thanks 
knox


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Try shooting it one handed, with all your fingers well clear of the mag release. If the magazine stays in, you have your answer.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

ill have to try that, thanks 

knox


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

26 viewing and 1 reply, guess no help here...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

No better reply than Mike's. I'd suggest the same...

JW


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i went to the range today and it was a bad spring so they replaced it for me and now it shoots like a dream!!!


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I had a PT145 that I experienced the same problem with. It seemed that one mag was always worse than the other. A friend of mine was looking for a gun and he could manage to shoot my PT145 without dropping the mag so I sold it to him.

Ironically enough shortly after he started shooting it, he too started dropping the mag. He ended up selling it and buying a PT92.

I thought at first that it was just me, but apparently it's a pretty common flaw in the guns. They're good lookers, they shoot fine, but I never really liked the DAO trigger.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

oh well i traded it in for a glock 19c, guess im in the glock family....bye bye taurus


----------

